# Is Pharmaqo actually all that good?



## Prospernwafor (10 mo ago)

Been looking for a new lab recently as the last stuff I had was very underdosed, a lab I can source that I keep hearing everyone rave about is Pharmaqo.. been doing some research and come across this article with test results








pharmaqo labs review


pharmaqo labs, you will undoubtedly have read that they are just a rebrand of another lab, and that particular lab here is SIS.




uglnewsletter.com





I don’t want to have to deal with underdosed gear again, as I can’t find any source for Nexus or Chiron Test Enanthate. let me know your *recent* experiences/thoughts? Cheers.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yet ANOTHER pharmaqo post.........


Only used Test 300 and rated it.


----------



## Prospernwafor (10 mo ago)

Yeah there’s quite a few but nothing solid from 2022


----------



## Prospernwafor (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Yet ANOTHER pharmaqo post.........
> 
> 
> Only used Test 300 and rated it.


What dose were you running?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Prospernwafor said:


> What dose were you running?


450mg weekly. 

Started it first week of Jan 2022


----------



## Prospernwafor (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> 450mg weekly.
> 
> Started it first week of Jan 2022


Pretty much same dose as I’d run lol
Did you get any bloods done?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Prospernwafor said:


> Pretty much same dose as I’d run lol
> Did you get any bloods done?


No, but 100% had a fair amount of test in it. 
Libido up firstly, followed by an increase of strength, weight gain and started to fill out after maybe week 3-4


----------



## Prospernwafor (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> No, but 100% had a fair amount of test in it.
> Libido up firstly, followed by an increase of strength, weight gain and started to fill out after maybe week 3-4


Fair play, never thought it would be complete bunk but could be underdosed still. Probably being too picky considering we’re talking about UGLs but want something that’s on the dot lol. 
Might try Nexus Sustanon and see how that goes


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Is it not just the new sis?

lost track of the rebrands but it’s carried by the same sources and comes with that same shrinkwrap crap on the vials


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

C


Prospernwafor said:


> Fair play, never thought it would be complete bunk but could be underdosed still. Probably being too picky considering we’re talking about UGLs but want something that’s on the dot lol.
> Might try Nexus Sustanon and see how that goes


Could say that about every single ugl 🤷‍♂️ 

Unless you test the actual vial you have, then you put yourself in their hands. 

Seems silly for any lab to spend money on decent packaging etc and then purposefully underdose any product. The backlash and negative reviews just destroy the brand quickly.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Towel said:


> Is it not just the new sis?
> 
> lost track of the rebrands but it’s carried by the same sources and comes with that same shrinkwrap crap on the vials


He's back again!!!!

Noticed this isn't on your list, so must be bunk


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

@Towel 

Which brands are worthy in your opinion?


----------



## Prospernwafor (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> C
> 
> Could say that about every single ugl 🤷‍♂️
> 
> ...


Did you check out the link in my OP? I’m sure Boldenone costs more to make but don’t like the look of a lab that doses things that low.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Prospernwafor said:


> Did you check out the link in my OP? I’m sure Boldenone costs more to make but don’t like the look of a lab that doses things that low.


I didn't, but just did. 

As said, I've only tried the Test 300 and it seemed decent enough


----------



## Prospernwafor (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> I didn't, but just did.
> 
> As said, I've only tried the Test 300 and it seemed decent enough


I feel you. Gonna go with the nexus sus I think 
Not sure how sustanon shows up on bloodwork compared to other individual esters but I’m sure I’ll be able to see what that’s dosed like when I test blood after 4-5 weeks. Will post results on here


----------



## Jack198585 (10 mo ago)

Prospernwafor said:


> Fair play, never thought it would be complete bunk but could be underdosed still. Probably being too picky considering we’re talking about UGLs but want something that’s on the dot lol.
> Might try Nexus Sustanon and see how that goes


Look at my latest post. Think their test E is bang on but their test C is underdosed


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

G-man99 said:


> @Towel
> 
> Which brands are worthy in your opinion?


DG seemed decent when it was around
I liked the old TM/SG
The original Triumph 
The real alpha pharma
I use nexus and inone 
Chiron is good
Haven’t used but the new SG has been going a while and gets generally good feedback so assume that’s good 
Sphinx was good 
Neuro pharma were good 
Apollo were good 

You seem a bit upset I pointed out hemi is just another cheap Indian lab that will do exactly what the likes of shree, magnum pharma etc did and pump out a decent batch, go to crap and then rebrand. Feel free to quote me on this next year when nobody is using it.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Towel said:


> DG seemed decent when it was around
> I liked the old TM/SG
> The original Triumph
> The real alpha pharma
> ...


I'm not upset in the slightest mate, brand new lab, got a chance to try it and here I am. Only had 2 jabs of the test and deca so far, so can't comment on effectiveness yet.

I've used most of the other labs other than Chiron and not been disappointed with them either.

I used mostly NP for a few years and rated it, also WC

Others slagged off Sphinx and NP

This system will constantly repeat itself though, through some genuine, some fake and some biased reviews.

All comes down to how that particular individual does on that particular product and batch

You'll see that I don't slag off labs or stick to any one brand and big it up without any real life experience


----------



## Nooby0222 (10 mo ago)

Towel said:


> DG seemed decent when it was around
> I liked the old TM/SG
> The original Triumph
> The real alpha pharma
> ...


Hi all. I’m new here and new to AAS. Is there any real var left out there? I’m from the us so I don’t know if we have access to the same gear per se… I ordered from Odin and what they gave me was definitely not var. I ordered win from them as well that I’m pretty sure was halo. It is pretty scary for females… I’m taking a break at the moment but I want to get ready for my next cycle. I ordered a few things from pharmaqo and was looking to see if anyone thought their products were legit? I saw hemi is a new brand on the website I order from and I’m wondering if that one is good? Deus Medical? Everyone swears by Geneza.. any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> He's back again!!!!
> 
> Noticed this isn't on your list, so must be bunk


Fookin boom again lad 😂


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Fookin boom again lad 😂












The boy is on fire today! 


Maybe this hemi gear has got me like this......


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

G-man99 said:


> I'm not upset in the slightest mate, brand new lab, got a chance to try it and here I am. Only had 2 jabs of the test and deca so far, so can't comment on effectiveness yet.
> 
> I've used most of the other labs other than Chiron and not been disappointed with them either.
> 
> ...


So you rate the majority of labs I rate/rated so not quite sure what the sarcy comment was about tbh


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Towel said:


> So you rate the majority of labs I rate/rated so not quite sure what the sarcy comment was about tbh


Because you can be very dismissive to people and certain brands. 
I'm not affiliated or associated ,so I'm not arsed really, but I do like to quell BS when it's bandied about.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

G-man99 said:


> Because you can be very dismissive to people and certain brands.
> I'm not affiliated or associated ,so I'm not arsed really, but I do like to quell BS when it's bandied about.


It was a genuine question tbh

SIS was Infiniti, both started decent and turned to garbage.

So logically if this is another rebrand the smart money would be on it turning to garbage too

I might be wrong about hemi but I don’t think so which is why I turned down the samples, I genuinely believe it’s the same outfit that spam me throughout the year with price lists just different packaging each time, if in 12 months people are still talking about it I’ll happily hold my hands up and say I was wrong.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was offered the chance to try it and duly accepted. 
Will give an honest opinion of it as I said, I'm not loyal to one particular lab. 

I know what you mean about labs starting off great, get a good rep and following, sales up and over time they drop off. 

I have wrote the exact same thing on more than one post about this. 

It's a shame, but we are dealing with criminals who want to make as much money as possible.......


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Libido up firstly, followed by an increase of strength, weight gain and started to fill out after maybe week 3-4


Great, but how can you be really sure 😆🤣😝
Gotta love the human body, best gear tester out there, and free 😎👊


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Prospernwafor said:


> Been looking for a new lab recently as the last stuff I had was very underdosed, a lab I can source that I keep hearing everyone rave about is Pharmaqo.. been doing some research and come across this article with test results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shite


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

Prospernwafor said:


> Been looking for a new lab recently as the last stuff I had was very underdosed, a lab I can source that I keep hearing everyone rave about is Pharmaqo.. been doing some research and come across this article with test results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a piss-poor test bud. Does anyone know when they rebranded?


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Southern Ghost, Chiron and Enhanced Anabolic Labs all doing as expected for me. Used Pharmaqo last year and was fine, good results from Superdrol and Test 400 then.


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 214271
> 
> 
> The boy is on fire today!
> ...


Does this illustrated guy just happen to look like you or did you actually have it made by uploading a picture somewhere..?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Does this illustrated guy just happen to look like you or did you actually have it made by uploading a picture somewhere..?


Some WhatsApp thing did it


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

Hey lads I got there sust 400 and looking forward to it! The packaging looks like some of the best I’ve seen. I just been on aldelphi and It used to be great there sust gave me wood like diamonds and great gains. But I got some ment and sust and dbol recently and it was so weak so I’ve had to swap labs. I got ferring after that and I don’t think it is dosed well either it’s a total minefield buying gear hard work. Any one know where to get pharma sust? Even if it’s expensive I don’t care as I do other compounds but not more than once every few years where sust I do 2 cycles a year and for some reason it suits me fine no sides sex that ruins my gf and I put on 10kg on it alone. The last great test I had was Adelphi sust and the best ever was testex .


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Micozane said:


> Hey lads I got there sust 400 and looking forward to it! The packaging looks like some of the best I’ve seen. I just been on aldelphi and It used to be great there sust gave me wood like diamonds and great gains. But I got some ment and sust and dbol recently and it was so weak so I’ve had to swap labs. I got ferring after that and I don’t think it is dosed well either it’s a total minefield buying gear hard work. Any one know where to get pharma sust? Even if it’s expensive I don’t care as I do other compounds but not more than once every few years where sust I do 2 cycles a year and for some reason it suits me fine no sides sex that ruins my gf and I put on 10kg on it alone. The last great test I had was Adelphi sust and the best ever was testex .


Let us know how you get on with pharmaqo my gym sells it I’ve had some in past didn’t rate it to much but was mixing it with other labs


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Micozane said:


> Hey lads I got there sust 400 and looking forward to it! The packaging looks like some of the best I’ve seen. I just been on aldelphi and It used to be great there sust gave me wood like diamonds and great gains. But I got some ment and sust and dbol recently and it was so weak so I’ve had to swap labs. I got ferring after that and I don’t think it is dosed well either it’s a total minefield buying gear hard work. Any one know where to get pharma sust? Even if it’s expensive I don’t care as I do other compounds but not more than once every few years where sust I do 2 cycles a year and for some reason it suits me fine no sides sex that ruins my gf and I put on 10kg on it alone. The last great test I had was Adelphi sust and the best ever was testex .


I haven’t read your post but your avi is a dodgy looking clown and you have just signed up. What gear you on ?


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

Bigmantyson123 said:


> Let us know how you get on with pharmaqo my gym sells it I’ve had some in past didn’t rate it to much but was mixing it with other labs


I did a few weeks of their Sustanon 250, which resulted in PIP for nearly a full week per shot, and redness of the skin on my bicep. (was injected in the delt)

Both those things were unacceptable to me.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Prospernwafor said:


> Been looking for a new lab recently as the last stuff I had was very underdosed, a lab I can source that I keep hearing everyone rave about is Pharmaqo.. been doing some research and come across this article with test results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never used them but if I was not happy with what I used I would use these myself. I recon they are good to go.


----------



## Andy2022 (10 mo ago)

I have been using Test e 550 - 600ml pinned in 2 doses of 275 - 300 on Monday, Thursday. 

2 Days after last pin my bloods where 100nmol.

Therefore for me this although is a high number, I would have expected a higher reading 48hrs after last pin.

Therefore to me Although ive experienced boners in the morning and an increase in size. I think a dose like this should read about 150, not 100.

I Have purchased rohm test e and shall move onto that, and hoping its better dosed and as smooth.

Although what i would say about pharmaqo is that i dont get any pip from it.

If people think 100 is a decent figure please speak up.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Andy2022 said:


> I have been using Test e 550 - 600ml pinned in 2 doses of 275 - 300 on Monday, Thursday.
> 
> 2 Days after last pin my bloods where 100nmol.
> 
> ...





Andy2022 said:


> I have been using Test e 550 - 600ml pinned in 2 doses of 275 - 300 on Monday, Thursday.
> 
> 2 Days after last pin my bloods where 100nmol.
> 
> ...


I don’t have much knowledge on what it works out at but I’m sure it should be way higher than that


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Andy2022 said:


> I have been using Test e 550 - 600ml pinned in 2 doses of 275 - 300 on Monday, Thursday.
> 
> 2 Days after last pin my bloods where 100nmol.
> 
> ...


From one inconsistent lab to another. Have you not got any other options ? 👀


----------



## Andy2022 (10 mo ago)

I've heard nothing but positive things with this lab.

Who would you recommend?

Thanks

Andy


js77 said:


> From one inconsistent lab to another. Have you not got any other options ? 👀


I've heard nothing but positive things with this lab.

Who would you recommend?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Andy2022 said:


> I've heard nothing but positive things with this lab.
> 
> Who would you recommend?
> 
> ...


No mate I wouldn’t recommend them at all. I had some decent prop and oxy from them a year or so ago but have heard too much bad feedback since.
Advar, Chiron, Titan I’d go for. Yet to see any negative feedback from these labs.


----------



## Chaingang (10 mo ago)

Andy2022 said:


> I have been using Test e 550 - 600ml pinned in 2 doses of 275 - 300 on Monday, Thursday.
> 
> 2 Days after last pin my bloods where 100nmol.
> 
> ...


You don't get any pip from it because it's underdosed.


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

Chaingang said:


> You don't get any pip from it because it's underdosed.


No pip, no good …


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

js77 said:


> No mate I wouldn’t recommend them at all. I had some decent prop and oxy from them a year or so ago but have heard too much bad feedback since.
> Advar, Chiron, Titan I’d go for. Yet to see any negative feedback from these labs.


I'd go for Chiron and Titan out of that list. 

I've used a couple of bits from Pharmaqo and they were OK but plenty better options out there.


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm debating on whether to get their super sust 400 but I've heard mixed Reviews about them. 

I've been chatting to another member via PM who recommends I steer clear and he may be right. 

Anyone have experience with their orals, specifically Dbol or Var, as I'm going to go with either one or the other, just haven't made my mind up which yet?


----------



## JNL (6 mo ago)

Prospernwafor said:


> Been looking for a new lab recently as the last stuff I had was very underdosed, a lab I can source that I keep hearing everyone rave about is Pharmaqo.. been doing some research and come across this article with test results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just type nexus labs steroids into google? Not that hard. Same with any other lab.


----------



## JNL (6 mo ago)

Andy2022 said:


> I have been using Test e 550 - 600ml pinned in 2 doses of 275 - 300 on Monday, Thursday.
> 
> 2 Days after last pin my bloods where 100nmol.
> 
> ...


I’d say it’s not that far off. 100 I’d expect for 500mg. Maybe 110 ish. Usually it’s around 20ish per 100mg but that’s just going off other peoples bloods with ugl labs. You don’t know if the ones you’re comparing to are higher or lower than they should be.


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

JNL said:


> I’d say it’s not that far off. 100 I’d expect for 500mg. Maybe 110 ish. Usually it’s around 20ish per 100mg but that’s just going off other peoples bloods with ugl labs. You don’t know if the ones you’re comparing to are higher or lower than they should be.


450mg of Chiron test e was 129mnol on a lateast blood test I seen


----------



## Andy2022 (10 mo ago)

JNL said:


> I’d say it’s not that far off. 100 I’d expect for 500mg. Maybe 110 ish. Usually it’s around 20ish per 100mg but that’s just going off other peoples bloods with ugl labs. You don’t know if the ones you’re comparing to are higher or lower than they should be.


Cheers. Ive ordered another test to see what the levels are. Will then try the rohm for the last 7 weeks. To be fair if I'm seeing good results at this then maybe that is suffice.

I just want to benifit most out of this before i go down to a trt dose for 4 months.


----------



## JNL (6 mo ago)

Bigmantyson123 said:


> 450mg of Chiron test e was 129mnol on a lateast blood test I seen


It’s never going to be exact is it? Someone posted lab results from Pharma test and that was 249mg ish so not exactly bang on. 
I don’t think getting bloods to find out test concentration is the best bet. Bet justbloods to check test levels are £60. May as well get your gear tested for a bit extra then you know for defo. If that’s the only reason you’re having bloods.


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

JNL said:


> It’s never going to be exact is it? Someone posted lab results from Pharma test and that was 249mg ish so not exactly bang on.
> I don’t think getting bloods to find out test concentration is the best bet. Bet justbloods to check test levels are £60. May as well get your gear tested for a bit extra then you know for defo. If that’s the only reason you’re having bloods.


I used pharmaqo after switching from regenx in past and felt worser as the weeks had gone on, switch from test e 500mg a week to test 400 800mg a week and felt like I was coming off gear, defo underdosed but I know a few lads on pharmaqo who rate it and look good


----------



## JNL (6 mo ago)

Bigmantyson123 said:


> I used pharmaqo after switching from regenx in past and felt worser as the weeks had gone on, switch from test e 500mg a week to test 400 800mg a week and felt like I was coming off gear, defo underdosed but I know a few lads on pharmaqo who rate it and look good


They probably haven’t experienced uk muscle recommend rocket fuel though. Everyone thinks their gear is good until they try something that uk muscle recommends


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

JNL said:


> They probably haven’t experienced uk muscle recommend rocket fuel though. Everyone thinks their gear is good until they try something that uk muscle recommends


I have access to Chiron, probably to most recommended one 🤣


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Pharmaqo, once SIS, once Infiniti?

Pass.


----------



## Juggernaut (7 mo ago)

Fina said:


> Pharmaqo, once SIS, once Infiniti?
> 
> Pass.


Yeah you're right there, they were those labs previously.
Although a lot of people recommend it, it's just a matter of how long it will be good before another rebrand lol


----------



## Andy2022 (10 mo ago)

I take it back about pharmaqo.

152nmol 60hrs after last pin

mon 300 & Thursday 300. ( 550 - 600mg a week ) 

The reason why I did these tests is becouse I had 2 tests from an offer that where due to expire. If I didn't use them I would have lost them.

I wish I hadn't used them now as it made me doubt my source and to be fair all is pretty good by the looks of it


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

Bigmantyson123 said:


> Let us know how you get on with pharmaqo my gym sells it I’ve had some in past didn’t rate it to much but was mixing it with other labs


Hey mate 
I started it yesterday ( sust 400) 
And it feels like I’ve been shot! 
in the past test 400 that hurts has been good
So I’m hopeful now. I’m gonna have to cut it down for my next shot with some sust I got that’s Adelphi
Adelphi used to be good but I get nothing from it really anymore.


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Micozane said:


> Hey mate
> I started it yesterday ( sust 400)
> And it feels like I’ve been shot!
> in the past test 400 that hurts has been good
> ...


Keep us updated, global pharma gave me terrible pip but the gains was great


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

gavzilla said:


> I haven’t read your post but your avi is a dodgy looking clown and you have just signed up. What gear you on ?


Hey mate everyone got to start somewhere on here. 
so forgive me for being new. 
I have bought nothing but crap lately.
I got androchem superdrol they taste of nothing so I didn’t even bother with the sust I got of that brand.
I got Adelphi sust and test 400 and they seemed underdosed when the Adelphi was good last year. 
I got ferring test prop and cyp seem the same underdosed no pip even off 150mg of there prop. 
I been training for 28 years man and for over 10 did cycles the same story with the labs at first good then weak AF .
I need some recommendations as I’m a serious golden era bodybuilding enthusiast and I do two cycles a year. But all I get is underdosed crap . Hopefully this pharmaqo won’t be but it’s a minefield and one person says there awesome next one crap.


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

Bigmantyson123 said:


> Keep us updated, global pharma gave me terrible pip but the gains was great


Thank you mate I loved global pharma was the last good gear I had loved there amps especially the test 400! I changed my picture now to what I look like because my clown was freaking people out lol


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Chiron labs seem to have the best reputation on here I’m sure if u ask y


Micozane said:


> Thank you mate I loved global pharma was the last good gear I had loved there amps especially the test 400! I changed my picture now to what I look like because my clown was freaking people out lol


I’ve got 10 weeks of there test e and deca in my stash still will use them in the future sometime , I have access to Chiron labs tho these days I’d say there the best well spoken lab on this forum now , your in good shape bro , there’s a lot of underdosed shit about these days, I have a few mates on pharmaqo at the gym they seem to like it and look good so I think you’ll be fine, I’ve read it’s hit and miss tho but mainly there orals


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

Bigmantyson123 said:


> Chiron labs seem to have the best reputation on here I’m sure if u ask y
> 
> I’ve got 10 weeks of there test e and deca in my stash still will use them in the future sometime , I have access to Chiron labs tho these days I’d say there the best well spoken lab on this forum now , your in good shape bro , there’s a lot of underdosed shit about these days, I have a few mates on pharmaqo at the gym they seem to like it and look good so I think you’ll be fine, I’ve read it’s hit and miss tho but mainly there orals


Thanks mate appreciate that I’ll let you all know how I get on I can hardly bend my leg now lol


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Bigmantyson123 said:


> Keep us updated, global pharma gave me terrible pip but the gains was great


You need to try that new Chiron tri test 400 big boy. It’s the nuts and zero pip.


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

js77 said:


> You need to try that new Chiron tri test 400 big boy. It’s the nuts and zero pip.


Chiron tri test and npp20 with the dbol or oxy for my next course from Chiron for me mate as uno 💪🏼


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Micozane said:


> Hey mate everyone got to start somewhere on here.
> so forgive me for being new.
> I have bought nothing but crap lately.
> I got androchem superdrol they taste of nothing so I didn’t even bother with the sust I got of that brand.
> ...


Is that you again ketones or old steve ?


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

js77 said:


> You need to try that new Chiron tri test 400 big boy. It’s the nuts and zero pip.


I don’t know where to get it. I guess we can’t say sources here right?
I have two good places where I get stuff and it always comes but It’s so hard I look 
One person says it awesome the next bunk. 
my leg kills but I can just about bend it today if 1.5ml of pharmaqo sust 400 and it’s like the oil is just sat there. When I did global pharma test 400
Sorry about this detail but I woke up with wood Everytime I went for a piss the day after I did the jab. Infact this is what happens to me when it’s good the Adelphi did it last year now I got a mad sore leg and I woke up normal so it’s either bunk or just sat there as it happened to me before when almost a week later I woke up like it maybe it’s the carrier oil? 
also normally I do my jab and because I always do thigh I do squats and leg stuff I didn’t this time. Also I didn’t heat the vial in water first. So maybe it’s my fault? I had this happen before amd
It was good but I cut it with some underdosed crap and it wasn’t painful at all. Thanks for the reply mate as I’m lost in a minefield of crap and by the time I jump
On a lab they have gone crap.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Micozane said:


> I don’t know where to get it. I guess we can’t say sources here right?
> I have two good places where I get stuff and it always comes but It’s so hard I look
> One person says it awesome the next bunk.
> my leg kills but I can just about bend it today if 1.5ml of pharmaqo sust 400 and it’s like the oil is just sat there. When I did global pharma test 400
> ...


I’d check your DM’s mate. I’m sure they’ll be flooded


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 214271
> 
> 
> The boy is on fire today!
> ...


I test all my gear if intend on using it for trt and hemi sustanon was dosed correctly. @Towel i think you jumped on my post when I posted my bloods from DG last year. what I can also say is I tested nexus and SG they all come back good as well. My mate is using the hemi oxy and sust and he’s making good progress. I don’t have a favourite buy if it’s cheaper and it’s pip free I normally stay with them.


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

Thanks guys will check also I’m sore as hell still today. Ffs I’ll have to mix this in with some other underdosed crap I have I’ve got loads 😂


----------



## Getbig25 (6 mo ago)

Currently on my second bottle of their test e. And tbh I don’t really feel anything from it. Sex drive is the same as when I was cruising, of course this isn’t everything but for me it’s not a great sign.

running 1ml twice a week alongside .5 AI twice a week.

Getting bloods done on Tuesday so will know for sure!


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Getbig25 said:


> Currently on my second bottle of their test e. And tbh I don’t really feel anything from it. Sex drive is the same as when I was cruising, of course this isn’t everything but for me it’s not a great sign.
> 
> running 1ml twice a week alongside .5 AI twice a week.
> 
> Getting bloods done on Tuesday so will know for sure!


Joined 2 hrs ago ???? I don’t even use the lab.


----------



## Getbig25 (6 mo ago)

gavzilla said:


> Joined 2 hrs ago ???? I don’t even use the lab.


joined to reply to this thread. Had a previous username but was away from forums for a few years.


----------



## Getbig25 (6 mo ago)

Got my bloods back for anyone interested, 116nmol/L on 600mg a week split twice. 

Quite surprised tbh!


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Getbig25 said:


> Got my bloods back for anyone interested, 116nmol/L on 600mg a week split twice.
> 
> Quite surprised tbh!


That’s underdosed for that dosage I’m sure it should be around 150


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

I used there anavar and it did what anavar does. Someone suggested there anavar is winstrol but I can't use Winstrol cause of crippling pain. So I can not see how it could have been as I felt fine.


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

strong_man20 said:


> I used there anavar and it did what anavar does. Someone suggested there anavar is winstrol but I can't use Winstrol cause of crippling pain. So I can not see how it could have been as I felt fine.


There dbol was bunk when I used them


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

I heard there orals are shit but oils are good! 
i got there sust 400 and although I got more
PIP than Tesco fruit section I got the feels that I normally get from test infant it’s the first sust that’s gave me wood in the night every time I piss for a while! So I think there sust is bad for pain on its own I did it with 1 ml of some underdosed crap I got and the PIP is literally like a weak dead leg so if you do sust cut it down!


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Micozane said:


> I heard there orals are shit but oils are good!
> i got there sust 400 and although I got more
> PIP than Tesco fruit section I got the feels that I normally get from test infant it’s the first sust that’s gave me wood in the night every time I piss for a while! So I think there sust is bad for pain on its own I did it with 1 ml of some underdosed crap I got and the PIP is literally like a weak dead leg so if you do sust cut it down!


There oils work maybe underdosed sometimes but it has gear in as few lads in my gym is on there gear and seems to be working


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

What pharmaqo? It defo has test in it mate. I don’t think it feels under more like strong test 400 it fizes up like mad and feels like the mafia have kneecapped you! And that was off one ml! I’ve eject had gear that hurts like that is weak! Although I won’t know until the long esters set in. I feel uplifted and have got veins coming out everywhere also I’ve been waking up with wood when I try to piss ( sorry about the detail lol) so it’s got good signs mate. If I get 400 with bad pip I’m like that’s a good sign now get me a wheelchair 😂


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

js77 said:


> You need to try that new Chiron tri test 400 big boy. It’s the nuts and zero pip.


Gonna try that mate! Putting in a order next Thursday as it’s a 60£ ( 70£ With post) minimum.


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

No pip no good……….wtf!!!!


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Micozane said:


> What pharmaqo? It defo has test in it mate. I don’t think it feels under more like strong test 400 it fizes up like mad and feels like the mafia have kneecapped you! And that was off one ml! I’ve eject had gear that hurts like that is weak! Although I won’t know until the long esters set in. I feel uplifted and have got veins coming out everywhere also I’ve been waking up with wood when I try to piss ( sorry about the detail lol) so it’s got good signs mate. If I get 400 with bad pip I’m like that’s a good sign now get me a wheelchair 😂


Pip dosent really mean it’s good gear mate I’ve had pip on test e 250 like u wouldn’t believe, it’s more the solvent that causes pip


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

I’ve never had gear with pip that’s been weak ever in 13 years. But I do understand that there is more things that can happen and like taste it’s not a 100% fail safe test. But every test 400 that has hurt has been good and I’m now waking up with veins and wood of that pharmaqo so it must be ok and I’ve only done a ml one week 1 and a bit the next with some underdosed test enatahe. I also admit I could be wrong and don’t know everything.


----------



## Getbig25 (6 mo ago)

Bigmantyson123 said:


> That’s underdosed for that dosage I’m sure it should be around 150


lol


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Getbig25 said:


> lol


Am I wrong? I’m sure 450 Chiron test was around 150


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

I’m now going on for my 3rd jab of pharmaqo super sust 400 and I think it’s really good! I have mad veins and am waking up harder than Bruce lee in his prime! Pissing is a mission lol. 
it’s the only product I’ve had from them so can’t speak for there whole range but out of everything I’ve had this year and I must of bought about 10 labs of underdosed crap this is the only test I’d say is actually strong and like I would expect. Plus I’ve only had 1ml and a bit ml as it was so painful and now am going up to 1.5 might not need 2! 4 ml of Adelphi a week didn’t bring any of these signs I get that it’s working. I’m gonna go with Chiron as they are so hyped that I can’t find anything bad but I’m defo gonna get a few more of these because every lab seems to starts of good and ends up going bad. So I’m gonna get both while there good. Only thing about the sust 400 is its so painful the pip lasted a week but when I put it with a ml of underdosed crap I have ( least it comes in good for something lol)
I had no pain at all of the second shot. I can’t imagine what 2ml of over would be like as I only do quads but mobility scooter for a month instantly springs to mind! The labels on the pharmaqo are the best I’ve ever seen so I’m guessing that’s why it was quite expensive? Labels mean f all though as apparently Chiron is the best on this forum and the labels look like they where made in someone’s bedroom. They would be so easy to copy that won’t matter if you stick to buying them direct. Looking forward to my first order of Chiron next week will be saving it till after my pct of this pharmaqo super sust. One thing I’ve learned is if it’s good get a few years worth as nothing good lasts long in this world esp In the UGL bodybuilding steriod world.


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Micozane said:


> I’m now going on for my 3rd jab of pharmaqo super sust 400 and I think it’s really good! I have mad veins and am waking up harder than Bruce lee in his prime! Pissing is a mission lol.
> it’s the only product I’ve had from them so can’t speak for there whole range but out of everything I’ve had this year and I must of bought about 10 labs of underdosed crap this is the only test I’d say is actually strong and like I would expect. Plus I’ve only had 1ml and a bit ml as it was so painful and now am going up to 1.5 might not need 2! 4 ml of Adelphi a week didn’t bring any of these signs I get that it’s working. I’m gonna go with Chiron as they are so hyped that I can’t find anything bad but I’m defo gonna get a few more of these because every lab seems to starts of good and ends up going bad. So I’m gonna get both while there good. Only thing about the sust 400 is its so painful the pip lasted a week but when I put it with a ml of underdosed crap I have ( least it comes in good for something lol)
> I had no pain at all of the second shot. I can’t imagine what 2ml of over would be like as I only do quads but mobility scooter for a month instantly springs to mind! The labels on the pharmaqo are the best I’ve ever seen so I’m guessing that’s why it was quite expensive? Labels mean f all though as apparently Chiron is the best on this forum and the labels look like they where made in someone’s bedroom. They would be so easy to copy that won’t matter if you stick to buying them direct. Looking forward to my first order of Chiron next week will be saving it till after my pct of this pharmaqo super sust. One thing I’ve learned is if it’s good get a few years worth as nothing good lasts long in this world esp In the UGL bodybuilding steriod world.


Chiron is a private lab mate so it won’t be faked like the rest, pharmaqo ain’t expensive to me as I don’t source it only think I can get a bottle of super sus for 30 quid at my gym, if you have the Chiron supply give them a go see what u think mate yet to see anyone say it’s crap


----------



## Getbig25 (6 mo ago)

Bigmantyson123 said:


> Am I wrong? I’m sure 450 Chiron test was around 150


Everyone converts it differently. We could both take 600 test e from The same bottle and I get a test of 100nmol and you could get 150nmol.

For me this is spot on, in comparison with my cruise blood results.


----------



## Getbig25 (6 mo ago)

Bigmantyson123 said:


> Chiron is a private lab mate so it won’t be faked like the rest, pharmaqo ain’t expensive to me as I don’t source it only think I can get a bottle of super sus for 30 quid at my gym, if you have the Chiron supply give them a go see what u think mate yet to see anyone say it’s crap


You’d be surprised lol. I have dealt direct with the Chiron owner previously and my blood results weren’t that great..he was fast to replace my test though. Go figure.


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Getbig25 said:


> You’d be surprised lol. I have dealt direct with the Chiron owner previously and my blood results weren’t that great..he was fast to replace my test though. Go figure.


When was this mate


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

People say that stuff is bunk for nothing! I can see the gear marks on the vials where the alcohol is keeping it stable. And loads of people say that pharmaqo is amazing a few say it’s bad I finding there super sust really good as good test 400 as I ever had! Same with global pharma I was warned they where bad by loads of people but there test 400 tren and prop where amazing. I think Adelphi have gone downhill they used to be good also androchem are the worst I’ve had in years I dont even think it has anything in it. I have got pics of the gear and even empty’s to warn people.
Androchem ment and superdrol have nothing in them at all I might even buy a test to show it. You will always get one person saying bad things but I don’t say it without using it and having the proof I had it because I want to help people.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Micozane said:


> People say that stuff is bunk for nothing! I can see the gear marks on the vials where the alcohol is keeping it stable. And loads of people say that pharmaqo is amazing a few say it’s bad I finding there super sust really good as good test 400 as I ever had! Same with global pharma I was warned they where bad by loads of people but there test 400 tren and prop where amazing. I think Adelphi have gone downhill they used to be good also androchem are the worst I’ve had in years I dont even think it has anything in it. I have got pics of the gear and even empty’s to warn people.
> Androchem ment and superdrol have nothing in them at all I might even buy a test to show it. You will always get one person saying bad things but I don’t say it without using it and having the proof I had it because I want to help people.


Nobody has said everything they’ve ever made is bunk, but they’ve been hit and miss with certain products. If that’s the case and you’ve got options to use other labs who have been more consistent and have better prices, it makes sense to use them instead.


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

Your the first person to say Chiron is bad. I have no experience with them but have heard they are so good. I have bought nothing but underdosed or fake shit for the whole year apart from that sust and some prop amps. If it bad you need to show what it looks like and say what you ran. I put pics of mine to warn others it’s a minefield all we want is well dosed
Gear to boost proper diet and training.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Micozane said:


> Your the first person to say Chiron is bad. I have no experience with them but have heard they are so good. I have bought nothing but underdosed or fake shit for the whole year apart from that sust and some prop amps. If it bad you need to show what it looks like and say what you ran. I put pics of mine to warn others it’s a minefield all we want is well dosed
> Gear to boost proper diet and training.


If all your gear is bunk then you must be pretty unlucky chap 

I’ve never had bunk gear in 20 years


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> If all your gear is bunk then you must be pretty unlucky chap
> 
> I’ve never had bunk gear in 20 years


Agree, even trying different labs etc, they've all been OK. 
Some possibly better than others, but lots of external variables more than likely attribute to lack of results than the actual gear


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

Androchem is bunk mate


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

I know they do I been training 28 years and doing 2 cycles a year for almost 15. Androchem superdrol are chalk and there ment is oil if they have anything in them it must be less than enough to give a fly a hard on! I know people think that you just take them as s get massive but I train right and eat 200g of protein a day. I get signs with each sort I take and I got nothing from andro mate m. Adelphi is just weak like they stretching out the last of raws or something. If you been doing them 20 years then you know almost every lab gets weak after years of being good. Also you would know and give the respect that I know what they do to me and I’m not here for fun bashing labs. I got pics of what I used mate. It’s also good to see all the last good labs I did people agreed they where spot on. I’m not asking for anymore than honest decently dosed gear I’m not the only one who’s bought a loud of crap this year. Also I had no sides whatsoever of any androchem or Adelphi I did one ml of pharmaqo and the night time face piss was back I’d say that’s my most obvious sign if it’s good that always happens. Sorry to be a pain but I trained for almost 15 years natty and I don’t know everything but I know when I got underdosed or bunk gear. My fault for believing websites now I can do more research I won’t be making that mistake again. I just don’t want someone else to spend honest time and money when they should know
The truth about my experience. People read last year’s reviews and think they be good forever. I thought the whole point was like mixed people to get good sources and get the scammers out of business. I can’t blame other things knowing this mate. I know what your saying though a lot of people on here just talking shit when they have no experience but I do and I wanted to share it.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Micozane said:


> I’m now going on for my 3rd jab of pharmaqo super sust 400 and I think it’s really good! I have mad veins and am waking up harder than Bruce lee in his prime! Pissing is a mission lol.
> it’s the only product I’ve had from them so can’t speak for there whole range but out of everything I’ve had this year and I must of bought about 10 labs of underdosed crap this is the only test I’d say is actually strong and like I would expect. Plus I’ve only had 1ml and a bit ml as it was so painful and now am going up to 1.5 might not need 2! 4 ml of Adelphi a week didn’t bring any of these signs I get that it’s working. I’m gonna go with Chiron as they are so hyped that I can’t find anything bad but I’m defo gonna get a few more of these because every lab seems to starts of good and ends up going bad. So I’m gonna get both while there good. Only thing about the sust 400 is its so painful the pip lasted a week but when I put it with a ml of underdosed crap I have ( least it comes in good for something lol)
> I had no pain at all of the second shot. I can’t imagine what 2ml of over would be like as I only do quads but mobility scooter for a month instantly springs to mind! The labels on the pharmaqo are the best I’ve ever seen so I’m guessing that’s why it was quite expensive? Labels mean f all though as apparently Chiron is the best on this forum and the labels look like they where made in someone’s bedroom. They would be so easy to copy that won’t matter if you stick to buying them direct. Looking forward to my first order of Chiron next week will be saving it till after my pct of this pharmaqo super sust. One thing I’ve learned is if it’s good get a few years worth as nothing good lasts long in this world esp In the UGL bodybuilding steriod world.


I’d give the Cyp 250 a go mate. Every labs test E seems to get mixed reviews in terms of pip these days.
I’ve not tried the Chiron test E but the Cyp is spot on. I’m sure that’ll be the same with Cyp from any decent lab.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

js77 said:


> I’d give the Cyp 250 a go mate. Every labs test E seems to get mixed reviews in terms of pip these days.
> I’ve not tried the Chiron test E but the Cyp is spot on. I’m sure that’ll be the same with Cyp from any decent lab.


Cyp pip free at 250? They using EO as I react to EO, and what oil are they using


----------



## Chaingang (10 mo ago)

Donnie Brasco said:


> Cyp pip free at 250? They using EO as I react to EO, and what oil are they using


Mct


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

I don’t worry about pip as test 400 is my fav. I actually feel disappointed with no pip as it’s always good if I get it. Just mix it with something else. People saying you can get pip free test 400 I’ve never had it ever. Just pip and it’s good no pip and weak


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Micozane said:


> Your the first person to say Chiron is bad. I have no experience with them but have heard they are so good. I have bought nothing but underdosed or fake shit for the whole year apart from that sust and some prop amps. If it bad you need to show what it looks like and say what you ran. I put pics of mine to warn others it’s a minefield all we want is well dosed
> Gear to boost proper diet and training.


He meant pharmaqo mate not Chiron, pharmaqo can be hit and miss


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

Pharmaqo I heard the oils good orals but so good.


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

*Orals not good damn phone


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Agree, even trying different labs etc, they've all been OK.
> Some possibly better than others, but lots of external variables more than likely attribute to lack of results than the actual gear


Hey mate I’ve had a real mixed bag mate always labs great at first bad after or very rarely as you rightly pointed out total bunk but that is what I think androchem is mate. 
insaw your picture fair play you in good shape nice wheels respect for your work!


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

Pharmaqo with strom support max is the cycle of champions.


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Micozane said:


> Hey mate I’ve had a real mixed bag mate always labs great at first bad after or very rarely as you rightly pointed out total bunk but that is what I think androchem is mate.
> insaw your picture fair play you in good shape nice wheels respect for your work!


Chiron’s been around for years now mate it’s a small circle of people who have access to it so I trust them, pip dosent come from strong gear it’s the solvent I’ve noticed , regens labs had 0 pip strong gear global pharma bad pip strong gear to , it comes down the the oil they use


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Bigmantyson123 said:


> Chiron’s been around for years now mate it’s a small circle of people who have access to it so I trust them, pip dosent come from strong gear it’s the solvent I’ve noticed , regens labs had 0 pip strong gear global pharma bad pip strong gear to , it comes down the the oil they use


Fast acting esters also cause pip like prop and ace


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Micozane said:


> Hey mate I’ve had a real mixed bag mate always labs great at first bad after or very rarely as you rightly pointed out total bunk but that is what I think androchem is mate.
> insaw your picture fair play you in good shape nice wheels respect for your work!


Never tried androchem so can't comment on it


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

Godwin said:


> Pharmaqo with strom support max is the cycle of champions.


What’s that mate? Have you tried the super sust? I really like it. It’s so annoying as loads of people say pharmaqo is really good the labels are easy the most professional I’ve ever seen ( I know that it’s inside that counts) so if they spend the at much on labels so people can’t copy you would think it would be good? It’s so hard to get info about labs I could get anything out of my box I have loads in it and there would be people saying it’s good then others the opposite! I’m going for my first order of Chiron tomorrow as it’s the only lab I can’t find bad on. So I’m gonna build up my bits till they turn bad as that’s what has happened for almost 15 years to every lab I e had that’s good. I’m gonna get a few more super susts though as I think it’s great. Sust is my favourite because I can tell very fast if it’s good or not .


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

Micozane said:


> What’s that mate? Have you tried the super sust? I really like it. It’s so annoying as loads of people say pharmaqo is really good the labels are easy the most professional I’ve ever seen ( I know that it’s inside that counts) so if they spend the at much on labels so people can’t copy you would think it would be good? It’s so hard to get info about labs I could get anything out of my box I have loads in it and there would be people saying it’s good then others the opposite! I’m going for my first order of Chiron tomorrow as it’s the only lab I can’t find bad on. So I’m gonna build up my bits till they turn bad as that’s what has happened for almost 15 years to every lab I e had that’s good. I’m gonna get a few more super susts though as I think it’s great. Sust is my favourite because I can tell very fast if it’s good or not .


Sorry mate was just a joke regarding a guy who used to be here, hopefully someone got it. Anyway never mind me.


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

No worries mate got have a laugh in this mad world 😂


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

Bigmantyson123 said:


> Chiron labs seem to have the best reputation on here I’m sure if u ask y
> 
> I’ve got 10 weeks of there test e and deca in my stash still will use them in the future sometime , I have access to Chiron labs tho these days I’d say there the best well spoken lab on this forum now , your in good shape bro , there’s a lot of underdosed shit about these days, I have a few mates on pharmaqo at the gym they seem to like it and look good so I think you’ll be fine, I’ve read it’s hit and miss tho but mainly there orals


My order came today it’s mad I only ordered yesterday thanks for the advice boys appreciate it apparently this is uk muscle rocket fuel so I’ll let you know not sure if ill have a pct then do it next time as the pharmaqo is pretty good and it’s better if you have time off rest the receptors then start fresh cycle!!!


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

Prospernwafor said:


> Been looking for a new lab recently as the last stuff I had was very underdosed, a lab I can source that I keep hearing everyone rave about is Pharmaqo.. been doing some research and come across this article with test results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey mate I’m on my 3 week off pharmaqo super sust 400 which I’m cutting down with some underdosed test 250 E I do 1.5ml of pharmaqo 1 ml of the crap and I have defo put on weight since I started I really rate this stuff and I’m glad I got 2 and am gonna get a few more!


----------



## Dennis11 (5 mo ago)

Some of the comments have made me piss ‘harder than Bruce Lee in his prime’ ‘more PIP than tesco fruit aisle’ LOL I’ve just got some pharmaqo test E that I will be trying soon also. Really want to try Chiron at some point but have got access to a source. How’s the pharmaqo going for the person in here that’s currently running it?


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

I running the super sust mate if you do it on its own make sure you got a mobility scooter ready😂
Seriously though I think it’s bloody great!


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

Micozane said:


> I running the super sust mate if you do it on its own make sure you got a mobility scooter ready😂
> Seriously though I think it’s bloody great!


No pip no good bro


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

That’s how I always used know if it’s good or not if it’s test 400 and I can walk then it’s just no power 
T400! 😂😂😂
Apparently Chiron do a painless T400 but I thought all had to painful because of the amount of solvent it has to have to have so much test in one ml that’s why all pharma is 250? But I guess there must be a way to do and I have no complaints with the Chiron prop I have with causes very little pip tbh I don’t get that bad pip of prop anyway compared to T 400 it’s a spider Bollocks size pain 😂


----------



## HulknBulk (4 mo ago)

Hi guys looking to get some chiron test 250 anybody using it atm? what carrier oil is used for it. I had a choice between chiron, inone, rhom and pharmaqo.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Micozane said:


> That’s how I always used know if it’s good or not if it’s test 400 and I can walk then it’s just no power
> T400! 😂😂😂
> Apparently Chiron do a painless T400 but I thought all had to painful because of the amount of solvent it has to have to have so much test in one ml that’s why all pharma is 250? But I guess there must be a way to do and I have no complaints with the Chiron prop I have with causes very little pip tbh I don’t get that bad pip of prop anyway compared to T 400 it’s a spider Bollocks size pain 😂


I've not had PIP from T400 from most of the labs mentioned on here


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

*mad I’ve got pip just from the Chiron stuff bit like 1/10 pain pip compared to 1000/1 pharmaqo.

I think it’s probably because I only do test injections where if you mix them they tend to not be so painful I guess ?

As I said I get a lot out of just test and that’s what I’ve done 90% of the time that’s why I asked about stuff. Everyone is different I know some guys do like 4 things and don’t look great.
what cycle you on gman your looking competition ready there mate! *


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Micozane said:


> *mad I’ve got pip just from the Chiron stuff bit like 1/10 pain pip compared to 1000/1 pharmaqo.
> 
> I think it’s probably because I only do test injections where if you mix them they tend to not be so painful I guess ?
> 
> ...


I only use test and once a year I'll run 300mg deca also


----------



## Micozane (6 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> I only use test and once a year I'll run 300mg deca also


That’s mad I know loads of guys who take stacks and they don’t look great! It shows that it’s work and genetics first! I take as little as I can because I love golden era and frank zane size is doable without taking big risks. It was about longevity and health in the golden era now it’s let’s take everything be 300lb and die at 35 I don’t get how it’s fallen so far!


----------



## read72770 (1 mo ago)

Nooby0222 said:


> Hi all. I’m new here and new to AAS. Is there any real var left out there? I’m from the us so I don’t know if we have access to the same gear per se… I ordered from Odin and what they gave me was definitely not var. I ordered win from them as well that I’m pretty sure was halo. It is pretty scary for females… I’m taking a break at the moment but I want to get ready for my next cycle. I ordered a few things from pharmaqo and was looking to see if anyone thought their products were legit? I saw hemi is a new brand on the website I order from and I’m wondering if that one is good? Deus Medical? Everyone swears by Geneza.. any thoughts would be appreciated.


 Hi


Nooby0222 said:


> Hi all. I’m new here and new to AAS. Is there any real var left out there? I’m from the us so I don’t know if we have access to the same gear per se… I ordered from Odin and what they gave me was definitely not var. I ordered win from them as well that I’m pretty sure was halo. It is pretty scary for females… I’m taking a break at the moment but I want to get ready for my next cycle. I ordered a few things from pharmaqo and was looking to see if anyone thought their products were legit? I saw hemi is a new brand on the website I order from and I’m wondering if that one is good? Deus Medical? Everyone swears by Geneza.. any thoughts would be appreciated.


 Hi where I'm the US are you.I'm in the UK but if I was you i would go yo Mexico and get real stuff from the pharmacies


----------

